# [Video] My PLL Algs Plus Execution - Chris Olson



## Rubiks560 (Feb 11, 2013)




----------



## Noahaha (Feb 11, 2013)

I want your TPS XD

From the description:


Spoiler: NAVIGATION



As: 0:07
E: 0:55
F: 1:18
Gs: 1:36
H: 2:57
Js: 3:17
Ns: 3:45
Rs: 4:17
T: 4:51
Us: 5:18
V: 5:53
Y: 6:08
Z: 6:21


----------



## Petro Leum (Feb 12, 2013)

lol, today i created the f perm you use in school from the v perm and was very proud about the saved moves  now it seems thats nothign new at all  cool tps btw.


----------



## Benje00 (Feb 12, 2013)

Nice video and great algorithms, but how do you get so many TPS? Do you just drill them until they are perfect? Could you make a tutorial on this and how you practice them?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 12, 2013)

Benje00 said:


> Nice video and great algorithms, but how do you get so many TPS? Do you just drill them until they are perfect? Could you make a tutorial on this and how you practice them?



To be honest, I don't have a clue how I got my TPS. Probably just from drilling PLLs and doing 2x2.


----------



## blokpoi (Feb 12, 2013)

Why MU U-perm?


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 12, 2013)

blokpoi said:


> Why MU U-perm?



I suck at RU ones.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Feb 13, 2013)

Noahaha, could you check those times? I'd like some good numbers for a PLL practice program I'm working on. I have my doubts that I'll ever get my As down to 0.07 seconds.

Thanks.


----------



## Noahaha (Feb 13, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> Noahaha, could you check those times? I'd like some good numbers for a PLL practice program I'm working on. I have my doubts that I'll ever get my As down to 0.07 seconds.
> 
> Thanks.



I can't tell if you're joking, but just in case you're not, the numbers I posted were for navigating through the video. 0:07 (not 0.07) means that the A perms are 0:07 seconds into the video. I'm pretty sure you were joking though.


----------



## Clarkeeyyy (Feb 13, 2013)

I seriously thought his A perms were that fast when I saw your post.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Feb 14, 2013)

LOL! No, that was way too early in the morning and without my reading glasses.

I'd love to see the times for the individual algorithms split out, though.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Feb 14, 2013)

CarlBrannen said:


> LOL! No, that was way too early in the morning and without my reading glasses.
> 
> I'd love to see the times for the individual algorithms split out, though.



If people are interested enough, I could make a video of how fast my PLLs are.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Feb 14, 2013)

What I've got is software is a modification of prisma puzzle timer that feeds you all 1152 possible PLL cases, that is, 72 cases with all 4 possible U rotations, and all 4 possible cube orientations (as in red, green, orange or blue facing you). This is to test recognition and PLL solving.

I want the averages so I can get the program to tell people how their PLL recognition / solving speed compares.

The software I've got now will spit out your averages. It takes maybe 3 or 4 hours to go through all 1152 cases (which come randomly). You can try it here (java jar file): 
http://brannenworks.com/Gravity/CarlPLL.jar

The PLL numbers comes from a pull-down menu called "PLL History" or something like that. If you've used Prisma Puzzle Timer before it should work intuitively.


----------

